# 5th wheel - Emergency Brake Cable



## swbouton (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I've got a fifth wheel trailer.  There is a cable coming from the trailer to the back of the truck that is to actuate the trailer brakes if the trailer comes free from the truck.  Where and how do you attache the cable to the truck?  There is not much back there to connect to other than the 5th wheel truck mount.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## C Nash (Jun 25, 2012)

Steve connect it to something on the fifth wheel hitch or if you have the receiver hitch underneath hook it to the eyes for safety chains.


----------



## swbouton (Jun 25, 2012)

So, just anywhere that is substantial I guess.

Thanks!


----------



## krsmitty (Jul 16, 2012)

I attach mine to the handle that releases the hitch from the king pin.


----------

